# Merry Christmas to me!



## Jim (Dec 1, 2014)

:LOL2: 

I ordered 3, one for each kid. How many are you buying?

https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-UN105S9-Curved-105-Inch-Ultra/dp/B00L403O8U


----------



## Keystone (Dec 1, 2014)

WHOA! I could fish for the rest of my life and not spend that much!


----------



## TNtroller (Dec 1, 2014)

Guess you got the last ones they had, out of stock now. Bummer..  Better adjust your HO insurance "contents" amounts to properly reflect your current value of contents. LOL


----------



## Jim (Dec 2, 2014)

I still have a 13 inch old school Sony color tube tv….with remote! :beer:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 2, 2014)

Love the reviews :beer:


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 2, 2014)

heck thats the old model. LOL! i gave mine to the guy on the corner. wait a minute that many people have really bought this?


----------



## BloodStone (Dec 2, 2014)

Jim said:


> :LOL2:
> I ordered 3, one for each kid. How many are you buying?
> https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-UN105S9-Curved-105-Inch-Ultra/dp/B00L403O8U



*  HOLY CRAP! That thing costs more than what my entire house & property are currently worth!!!
TWO guess where I'd be if I purchased that; (no, not broke, though that's certainly a logical guess & no not the dog house either). Try...
DIVORCE COURT!  

Hell, for a fraction of that price I could buy a fishing boat personally designed & autographed by Fishing H.O.Fer Al Linder & 
have enough $$$ left over to take a few guys here on a FOC fishing trip to Canada (but, I'm not buying so don't ask  )*


----------



## KMixson (Dec 2, 2014)

Look at it this way. How many TV's are you going to buy every time a larger one comes out? If you buy this one you will not have to buy another one for years to come to keep up with the Joneses.


----------



## JMichael (Dec 3, 2014)

Did ya read any of the "508" reviews it's got already. :LOL22:


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 3, 2014)

just think how big the box is, after court you would be able to live comfortably in it.


----------



## BloodStone (Dec 3, 2014)

lovedr79 said:


> just think how big the box is, after court you would be able to live comfortably in it.




*..Only until it starts to rain.* #-o
(oh & no smoking either! [-X )


----------



## BloodStone (Dec 3, 2014)

JMichael said:


> Did ya read any of the "508" reviews it's got already. :LOL22:




*LOL Yeah. And I'll wager all my earthly possessions that MAYBE about 5 of those "reviews" are legit (aka people who actually purchased the TV).....
the rest are pure bull$hit.*


----------



## Moedaddy (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't think so!!!!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 4, 2014)

We just got our first flat screen last year and now curved is the new deal... wtf


----------



## bobberboy (Dec 4, 2014)

KMixson said:


> Look at it this way. How many TV's are you going to buy every time a larger one comes out? If you buy this one you will not have to buy another one for years to come to keep up with the Joneses.



You'll find the Joneses in divorce court...or possibly at a bankruptcy hearing.


----------



## JMichael (Dec 4, 2014)

BloodStone said:


> JMichael said:
> 
> 
> > Did ya read any of the "508" reviews it's got already. :LOL22:
> ...


You're being generous, I'd be extremely surprised if any of them are legit. But what I was getting at was that there are some pretty decent comedians that wrote some of those reviews. :lol:


----------



## BloodStone (Dec 7, 2014)

> You're being generous, I'd be extremely surprised if any of them are legit. But what I was getting at was that there are some pretty decent comedians that wrote some of those reviews. :lol:



*Hey, I just clicked on your boat project link (1977 Fisher 15/38). Just curious did you ever get it completely done? From what I saw & read it looked pretty damn good! Btw, I switched out my motor recently too (well last February). From an 1980 25hp Johnson to a 1991 25hp Mercury Mariner (with remote $250.00) runs great! I've had my project boat done now for well over a year but, I can't get the damn photos to upload here. :-x 
(Once I overcome that hurdle, then I can start with the photos of my newest boat project I picked up this past fall :lol: ).
*


----------



## JMichael (Dec 7, 2014)

Do you mean to tell me that someone has actually finished one of these projects? haha Kidding aside, I'm not sure I'll ever be "finished" with it because there will probably always be something I want to change even if it's just a small change. Getting back to the question, No, I haven't gotten to what I consider finished yet although I've been fishing with it like it's finished. After getting the 2 decks built, I had some issues with warping of my front hatch lids. Then I decided that I needed to move the front edge of the rear deck back about 4-6" for comfort while running the motor (but I may go with a tiller extension vs moving the deck). And since getting it to the stage it's at now, I've learned that I want to make some more changes to some of my electrical. 

Pictures: Have you considered uploading your pics to a host site like photobucket.com or tinypic.com? The advantage of that is that if there's any size restrictions, I haven't found them yet and so far I haven't found any limits on how many pics you can upload. That way all you have to do is post the img code or a link to the pic in the forum. BTW my 25hp mariner is an 86 model from what I can find out. A previous owner installed a SS prop but I've got my doubts about it being the best prop for it. It runs good but just sounds like it's not making max rpm so I need to check it out with a tach (that I don't have) and see if it's too much prop for the motor.


----------

